# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا 201 صور ومواصفات نوكيا  Nokia Asha 201

## mohamed73

*nokia 201 - nokia asha 201*    *مواصفات نوكيا  201 - Nokia asha 201 Specifications* الالوان المتوفرة
أخضر
أزرق
وردي
برتقالي
وردي باهث
أبيض لؤلؤي
مائي
جرافيتي    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 10 MB
ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB
الرام 32 MB RAM
الروم 64 MB ROM     الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 2 MP
امكانية تصوير فيديو    البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : الحد الاقصى حتي 888 ساعة
وقت التحدث : الحد الاقصى حتي 7 ساعات    مميزات أخرى
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2
Java
دعم Flash
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
شاشة TFT بحجم 2.4 انش
لوحة مفايتح كاملة
وزن الجهاز 105 جرام
سمك الجهاز 14 mm
الابعاد 115.5 x 61.1 x 14 mm, 47.7 cc     *عيوب الموبايل نوكيا اشا 201*
لايدعم واي فاي wi-fi
لا يدعم GPS
لايوجد كاميرا امامية
لايدعم 3G
طبعا هذه تعتبر ليست عيوب وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص الجهاز     *سعر نوكيا 201 اشا 201 - اسعار Nokia asha 201 prices*
سعر نوكيا 201 بالدولار : 85 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا آشا 201 باليورو : 60 يورو    *صور نوكيا اشا 201 , Nokia asha 201 images*            
نوكيا لومينا 201           
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mourou

تسلم ايديك اخي محمد

----------

